

The Geometry Junkyard: Penrose Tiling - joubert
http://www.ics.uci.edu/~eppstein/junkyard/penrose.html

======
pavel_lishin
A lot of these links appear to be dead, and the "perplexing poultry" link
isn't even found.

I do wish there had been a demo of
[http://psoup.math.wisc.edu/archive/recipe39.html](http://psoup.math.wisc.edu/archive/recipe39.html),
or at least the code for it. Anyone up for a Sunday afternoon project?

~~~
gafe
I've started to translate this: [http://preshing.com/20110831/penrose-tiling-
explained/](http://preshing.com/20110831/penrose-tiling-explained/) here:
[https://github.com/miguel-cv/penrosev2](https://github.com/miguel-
cv/penrosev2) In releases you have a couple binaries. Even being maybe an
alpha it works. I plan to add choosing colors and the "darts and kites"
tiling. If you press save it will save a png of the image. The 1000 1000
numbers are the resolution of the image.

~~~
pavel_lishin
That's awesome! I'll play around with it later.

------
dgreensp
Spooky, I was just looking at this page yesterday!

